# Google Maps address is not what Uber app shows?



## Foxrocks Insocks (4 mo ago)

Hey all, first time caller, long time listener!

I just started delivering last month (Southern California).. Within the first 150 deliveries, I've had four instances where, when choosing to navigate with Google Maps, the final real destination is actually the house next door. After the second time it did this, I started verifying the address on the Uber Eats app matches what GM was showing, which I now do on every delivery. I started off using the directions in the UE app, but it was operating at around a 20% error rate, versus GM at 5% or less. I prefer the less cluttered UE map, but the directions aren't super reliable. Has anyone else experienced this, and does the UE team know? Seems like something is getting glitched when the UE app tries to communicate the delivery address to GM. 

Thanks for any thoughts or advice.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, it's common. You are doing it right when you confirm address on the UM.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Beninmankato said:


> Yes, it's common. You are doing it right when you confirm address on the UM.


Yep, exactly that.


The mapping of locations is not always correct, but after many drivers do the same, it does self correct.


----------



## Mittervi (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm having this problem in Australia. It'll set the location to the suburb and not the address so sometimes I can be 5KM away from the actual drop off location shown on Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Yes, it's common. You are doing it right when you confirm address on the UM.


For years Google Maps have worked poorly with Uber Eats. Google is lucky if it gets the addresses correct 50% of the time with Eats. 

On the other hand Google usually gets the addresses correct with Doordash.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Foxrocks Insocks said:


> Hey all, first time caller, long time listener!
> 
> I just started delivering last month (Southern California).. Within the first 150 deliveries, I've had four instances where, when choosing to navigate with Google Maps, the final real destination is actually the house next door. After the second time it did this, I started verifying the address on the Uber Eats app matches what GM was showing, which I now do on every delivery. I started off using the directions in the UE app, but it was operating at around a 20% error rate, versus GM at 5% or less. I prefer the less cluttered UE map, but the directions aren't super reliable. Has anyone else experienced this, and does the UE team know? Seems like something is getting glitched when the UE app tries to communicate the delivery address to GM.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts or advice.


When the Uber app sends the location to Google Maps, it sends the latitude and longitude coordinates e.g. *41°24'12.2"N 2°10'26.5"E* instead of the street address. Since Uber and Google use different systems linking coordinates with addresses, the address will often be off in Google. Pax or deliveries, you are right to always check the address on the Uber app as you arrive.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> For years Google Maps have worked poorly with Uber Eats. Google is lucky if it gets the addresses correct 50% of the time with Eats.
> 
> On the other hand Google usually gets the addresses correct with Doordash.


In app Google maps is about 99.95% accurate on DD… which is good for nite time delivery in the dark…


----------



## isabellajones2c (1 mo ago)

I think they also suspect this, so they specifically make food delivery zones so as not to intersect with inaccurate places, or a higher tariff for such places


----------

